# What juice do I want?



## zatezalo.d (2/11/15)

Hey guys 

I just got into vapeing and the juices I got are way to sweet for me, it seems like everything I try is too sweet haha 

Are there any recommendations on good juice's that aren't sweet? 

Thanks  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/11/15)

Mike's Mega Mixes Ashybac
Mike's Mega Mixes Lime Party
WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt


----------



## Nimatek (2/11/15)

The Lime Party is really nice, but it is a taste that you must like. @Wyvern didn't like it, yet I love it again.

Don't have any tabac flavours but the Ashybac is getting some good hype.

What kind of flavours do you enjoy in general ? We could narrow down some options for juices based on that.


----------



## MJ INC (2/11/15)

Maybe a dark expresso hazelnut flavour?


----------



## Wyvern (2/11/15)

MJ INC said:


> Maybe a dark expresso hazelnut flavour?


I would love that!?!


----------



## Alex (2/11/15)

Also try Pure Tobacco by Vape Elixir (A clean pure tobacco taste.)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (3/11/15)

Try some "Good Boy" from Wiener Vape! I find it very easy to vape for weeks without it getting dull!


----------



## KimVapeDashian (3/11/15)

MJ INC said:


> Maybe a dark expresso hazelnut flavour?



Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve "Crème De La Crème

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ip-rocke-grand-reserve-creme-de-la-creme-30ml


----------



## JacoV (3/11/15)

Alex said:


> Also try Pure Tobacco by Vape Elixir (A clean pure tobacco taste.)


Black Cigar by Vape Elixir is also a great juice


----------



## zatezalo.d (3/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> The Lime Party is really nice, but it is a taste that you must like. @Wyvern didn't like it, yet I love it again.
> 
> Don't have any tabac flavours but the Ashybac is getting some good hype.
> 
> What kind of flavours do you enjoy in general ? We could narrow down some options for juices based on that.


I got the white label keylime pie yesterday and that is very nice, not sweet but very taste.... Besides that I'm really not sure what I would like  



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacoV (3/11/15)

best idea is to try and get sample size bottles from a few vendors so you can try all of them and decide before you order 100ml bottles


----------



## MJ INC (3/11/15)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve "Crème De La Crème
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ip-rocke-grand-reserve-creme-de-la-creme-30ml


Didn't do it for me. A friend was down from California a few weeks back. He has a medical marijuana business but him and his wife both also Vape and buy from a store near their store. He had the best coffee and the best tobacco flavour juices I've ever tried but being a complete stoner he doesn't know what the names actually are. Trying to get his wife to send me the details or a few bottles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/11/15)

MJ INC said:


> Didn't do it for me. A friend was down from California a few weeks back. He has a medical marijuana business but him and his wife both also Vape and buy from a store near their store. He had the best coffee and the best tobacco flavour juices I've ever tried but being a complete stoner he doesn't know what the names actually are. Trying to get his wife to send me the details or a few bottles.


Interesting, please share if you get the details.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (3/11/15)

MJ INC said:


> Didn't do it for me. A friend was down from California a few weeks back. He has a medical marijuana business but him and his wife both also Vape and buy from a store near their store. He had the best coffee and the best tobacco flavour juices I've ever tried but being a complete stoner he doesn't know what the names actually are. Trying to get his wife to send me the details or a few bottles.



@MJ INC , interesting! I have found my bottle to be an absolute treat when i do decide to vape it... used to only drip it, but after tanking it a few times on the right builds I love it even more...

Now I cant stop thinking about THC infused eliquids...


----------



## MJ INC (3/11/15)

KimVapeDashian said:


> @MJ INC , interesting! I have found my bottle to be an absolute treat when i do decide to vape it... used to only drip it, but after tanking it a few times on the right builds I love it even more...
> 
> Now I cant stop thinking about THC infused eliquids...


Lol he has a pen device for his 'oils' . They come in capsules like you get for fountain pens with no real smell. You can use mods for thc oils but the cost makes it pointless. With the smaller devices made for oils you get a smaller Vape but it lasts longer and is a lot less wasteful. Also means you smoke it anywhere. He was doing it in the middle of Eastgate mall, he's done it at Charles De Gaul airport and a bunch of other public places.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (3/11/15)

MJ INC said:


> Lol he has a pen device for his 'oils' . They come in capsules like you get for fountain pens with no real smell. You can use mods for thc oils but the cost makes it pointless. With the smaller devices made for oils you get a smaller Vape but it lasts longer and is a lot less wasteful. Also means you smoke it anywhere. He was doing it in the middle of Eastgate mall, he's done it at Charles De Gaul airport and a bunch of other public places.



Interesting indeed! I can only imagine the potency of thc oils... I wonder if one extracts it, and adds a few drops to a ready made flavour what the effect would be!


----------



## shaunnadan (3/11/15)

zatezalo.d said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just got into vapeing and the juices I got are way to sweet for me, it seems like everything I try is too sweet haha
> 
> ...




the main flavour profiles are desserts, fruity, menthol/mint, tabacco 

there are a few others like savory, spice, nutty, etc but those arent the most common

seeing as your new to vaping its difficult to find what flavour profile suits you until you have given them a try. i cant stand tobaccos and can vape on creamy desserts all day long. each person has their own unique proflie.

the best thing is to goto a vendor that has a walk-in store with samples that you can try. vapeking and vapeclub in JHB have a good setup with a variety of tanks that you can peruse and try flavours out before making a purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/11/15)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Interesting indeed! I can only imagine the potency of thc oils... I wonder if one extracts it, and adds a few drops to a ready made flavour what the effect would be!



some people have different effects on the naturally extracted "stuff"

"ive heard from a friend".... that the best way to really extract certain "stuff" is a bit of a process and alot of the potentially exciting compound is wasted but not all that difficult. depending on how its extracted your left with unflavoured juice that has the possibilities of giving you the desired effect or having no effect at all.


----------



## dwayne19420 (3/11/15)

A nice joose for a newbie for me that is.. is Mr, Hardwicks. 
My all day vape and not to expensive never gets boring






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> A nice joose for a newbie for me that is.. is Mr, Hardwicks.
> My all day vape and not to expensive never gets boring
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot agree more, this is an excellent juice. I especially love the fact that it has all the flavour of a real donut but without the sickly sweet icing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

